# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irakta Tarım Sorunu ve Çözüm Çabaları

## ceyda

201328_iraksite.jpg
1980-1988 arası İran-Irak savaşı, 1990-1991 arası Körfez Savaşı, 1990-2003 arasında uygulanan ambargo ve 2003-2011 arası ABD’nin Irak’a müdahalesiyle, son 30 yıllık süreçte sürekli çatışma halinde olan Irak, karmakarışık bir durum içindedir. Özellikle 1990’ların ortasında uygulanan ekonomik abluka, Irak’ın önemli ihtiyaçlarını ithal etmesini engellemiştir. Ayrıca, savaşlar süresince tarım faaliyetlerinin önemli yapıtaşlarından sulama ve su yapıları büyük zarar görmüştür. Söz konusu bu şartlar, Irak’ta tarım alanlarını ve kullanımını olumsuz etkilerken, iklim ve coğrafi şartlarda tarım faaliyetlerini sınırlamaktadır. 2003 sonrası Irak’ta tarım üretimi yüzde 90 oranında düşmüştür. Ayrıca, tarım sektöründe uzman, istidat ve iş gücü yokluğu da diğer bir sorun olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Söz konusu bu şartlar, Irak’ta tarım alanlarını ve kullanımını olumsuz etkilerken, iklim ve coğrafi şartlarda tarım faaliyetlerini sınırlamaktadır.

Son yıllarda Irak, ithal ettiği gıdaya bağımlı gelmiştir. 1930’larda birlikte petrol sanayinin gelişmesiyle Irak nüfusu çiftliklerden kentlere taşınmıştır. Bu durum toplam nüfus içerisinde ki tarım işçi gücünü düşürmüştür. 1960’lardan itibaren hızlı nüfus artışı, sınırlı ekilebilir alan ve tıkanmış olan gıda üretimi, gıda ithalatını arttırmıştır. Artan nüfus, gıda ihtiyacını arttırırken, ithalatla birlikte, su kaynakları üzerinde ki baskıyı da arttırmıştır.

Irak’ın iklimi genelde kuru ve aşırı sıcaktır ve kısa kışlar yaygın bir bölgede gözlenmektedir. Fakat, ülkenin kuzeyinde yer alan dağlık bölgelerde soğuk kışlar ve ılıman yaz mevsimi hakim süren iklimdir. Yağış oranlarının yılda ortalama 216 mm olduğu Irak’ta, yağış miktarı dağlık bölgelerde 1200 mm civarında gerçekleşebilirken, ülkenin yüzde 60’ını da kaplayan çölle kaplı alanlarda bu rakam 100 mm’ye düşebilmektedir. 

Yağışın yetersiz olduğu bölgelerde tarımsal üretim doğrudan sulama ile yapılmaktadır. Irak’ın toplam su potansiyeli FAO rakamlarına göre 75,61 milyar metreküptür. FAO istatistiklerine göre toplam su potansiyelinin 66 milyar metreküpü kullanılmaktadır.

Irak’ta suyun yoğun kullanımının su kaynakları üzerinde yarattığı baskıyla birlikte, iklim değişikliği nedeniyle yağış oranlarının düşmesi de ayrı bir sorun oluşturmaktadır. 2004-2010 yılları arasında kayıtlara göre Irak yağış olmayan en kuru kışını yaşamıştır. Bu duruma örnek olarak, 2007-2010 yılları arasında tahıl üretmek amacıyla kullanılan yaklaşık 600.000 dönüm tarım arazisi kuraklık ve çölleşme nedeniyle terk edilmiştir.

Bilindiği üzere buğday ve arpa, tüm dünyada tarım alanında üretilen en önemli ürünlerdir ve bu durum Irak için de geçerlidir. Stratejik öneme sahip bu ürünler, ülkelerin gıda güvenliği ile doğrudan ilgilidir. Ayrıca, buğday ve arpa, uluslararası ticarette de önemli bir paya sahiptir.

Irak’ın toplam yüzölçümü yaklaşık 43.832 milyon hektardır. Bu alanın 6.010 milyon hektarı, yüzde 13,7’si ekilebilir alandır. Irak’ta tahıl üretiminin 1/3’ü kuru tarım yapılan Irak’ın Kuzey bölgesinde özellikle Anbar, Salahaddin ve Musul’da gerçekleştirilmektedir. Eylül-Kasım aylarında arpa ve buğday ekimi yapılırken, Mayıs ve Haziran aylarında hasat yapılmaktadır. Ürünlerin verimi ve kalitesi o dönem gerçekleşen yağışlara göre değişiklik göstermektedir. Tahıl üretiminin geri kalan 2/3’lük bölümü ise Fırat ve Dicle nehirlerinin vadilerinde sulama ile yapılmaktadır.

Uzmanlarca, Irak’ta tarım faaliyetlerinde asıl sorunun doğal kaynakların verimsiz kullanımı ve tarımsal üretim maksimize edilememesi olduğu işaret edilmektedir. Dile getirilen diğer büyük sorun ise tarım yapan nüfusun gün geçtikçe azalmasıdır. Tarımın sürekli ve düzenli bir gelir getirisi olmadığını belirten çiftçiler, tarım yapmak yerine devlette memur olarak düzenli bir gelirle yaşamayı tercih ettiklerini belirtmiştir. Tarımda teşvik amacıyla Irak Başbakanı Nuri El-Maliki, 2008 yılında çiftçiden tahıl alımında fiyatları iki katıda çıkartmıştır. Ayrıca, çiftçilere gübre, tarım aleti, tarım ilacı ve tohum temin edilmiştir. Buna karşın, 2009 yılında çiftçiler tarafından yapılan üretim sadece yüzde 10 oranında artmıştır.

Sadece tahıl üretimi değil sebze ve meyve üretiminde de büyük düşüş yaşayan Irak, Türkiye, Ürdün, İran ve Kuveyt’ten ürün ithal etmektedir.

Irak’ta, yerli üretimi arttırmak için ilave tarımsal girdilerin eklenmesi, tarım yapılacak alanların genişletilmesi, başarılı drenaj ile tuzlu ve sodik arazilerin ıslahı, tuza toleranslı bitki türlerinin dikimi gibi çalışmalar yapılmaktadır. Ayrıca, Irak Tarım Bakanlığı, hem ziraat fakültelerinden mezunları istihdam sağlamak hem de tarımı canlandırmak ve desteklemek amacıyla Necef bölgesinde modern iki tarım köyü kurmaya başladıklarını ifade etmiştir. Suyu yaklaşık yüzde 60 oranında israf eden geleneksel sulama yöntemlerinin yaygın olduğu Irak’ta, suyun daha etkin kullanılması adına sulama yöntemlerinde modernizasyona gidilmesi ve su politikalarının bu doğrultuda geliştirilmesi gerekmektedir.

Kaynak: orsam

----------

